# Lotion (HLB) Calculator



## boricua3177 (Mar 19, 2015)

Hello All!

Does anyone know of a good lotion HLB calculator?  I know that Lotion Crafter has one that they sell for $30, is it worth the money?

Thanks!


----------



## Rowan (Mar 19, 2015)

Swiftcraftymoney.com has a lotion making e-book, which I think includes a HLB calculator. You jjust have to donate 26 dollars to a charity. I've not bought it yet, it looks good though. Someone here may have more information?


----------



## lsg (Mar 19, 2015)

Honestly, I never really understood the HLB calculator.  I just know the basics of what makes a good lotion recipe.  I also have researched the properties of carrier oils so I know what each brings to the formula.  I recommend just reading Susan's basic formula and her free information from the swiftcftymonkey blog.  

http://swiftcraftymonkey.blogspot.com/search?q=HLB++calculator


----------



## PuddinAndPeanuts (Mar 22, 2015)

Rowan said:


> Swiftcraftymoney.com has a lotion making e-book, which I think includes a HLB calculator. You jjust have to donate 26 dollars to a charity. I've not bought it yet, it looks good though. Someone here may have more information?




Susan's ebook is fantastic.  Really, really worth the money.  I don't recall though whether an HLC calculator is included.  I know she discusses HLB...


----------

